# Growling when playing?



## janz99 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey guys, our 6 month old female viz, will growl like crazy when we are playing with her. She doesnt do it any other time, and has never growled at me or the fiance outside of play, but i am wondering if its ok to allow her to keep doing it while playing? 

I dont want to encourage the behaviour if it could turn into any kind of aggression. Just wondering on your opinions on this?


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Hmmm.....is it growling when you have one part of a toy & she the other (like tug-o-war) or growling if you come near her toys/space during play? Is it a playful growl with other vocals or just strict growling? I am assuming this is mutal play where you & pup are " in it together" without question it is play time? Sorry if I seem dense, but I am just trying to clarify context.


----------



## janz99 (Aug 23, 2010)

Strickly during play, tug of war, or throwing toys around and she is running around like a maniac chasing them. I can pretty much stop it at any time by taking the toy away, saying "enough" and calming her down from all the excitment by petting her. 

Like i mentioned earlier, she has never growled at me or anyone else at any other time, or out of play what so ever.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Sounds to me like your girl is just having fun & being vocal about it! As long as it's during play, I don't think you have anything to worry about. Our 5m girl, Pumpkin, growls & does kind of a doggie yodel sometimes when she plays. Unlike you though, there have been 2 or 3 times where I had to crate her, because she was overly excited. The fact that you can calmn your pup down is an excellent sign that she is just having a good time. Sounds like a sweet girl


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

I agree that this behaviour seems fine.
Our V boy growls when playing tug - but it isn't a 'low' growl where dogs show their teeth and I can tell he is just playing. I will then say 'my toy' and he will give the toy to me. 
I have noticed when he is playing tug with another dog, or we are out with another dog and they both have an end of a stick they usually both growl but I think this is playing again.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

It's normal. V's are very vocal and that's her way of enticing you into more play.


----------



## bwilson7286 (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Growling when being loved on.*

We have a 6 month old V and a 2 year V, We love our boys, when our 6 month old is just laying around and when we love on him, he sometimes will growl at us. Anyone else have this problem with their V?


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Growling when being loved on.*



bwilson7286 said:


> We have a 6 month old V and a 2 year V, We love our boys, when our 6 month old is just laying around and when we love on him, he sometimes will growl at us. Anyone else have this problem with their V?


Yes, if Rosie is tired or asleep she will sometimes growl if we touch or (especially) try to move her. It can be their way of letting you know to back off, or just expressing grumpiness like humans do when they are trying to sleep. It can be problematic, though, so if you ever see it escalate to baring of teeth or snarling, you may want to take steps to train the dog to tolerate being approached in the relevant contexts.


----------



## janz99 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks guys. She has never shown her teeth to me, even while playing, and she doesnt growl at me if i wake her up or move her when sleeping. Ive heard her give a little moan, but other then that, nothing i would consider aggressive at all.


----------



## viszlaluv (Mar 16, 2011)

Roxy does that when she's playing with us or with DVS. With her though, it's a playful growl, but sounds vicious! But she's never been mean or aggressive, she just likes to hear herself sometimes I think.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Once in a great while, Willie growls when playing "tug" (but he doesn't do it very often). The first time he ever did it, he was playing "tug" with my brother-in-law, who is a very tall guy. It was kind of a quiet growl, as if he wasn't sure if it was okay. Then he started to do the little growl thing playing "tug" with me, but only if it's a real rousing game. I almost have to encourage him to do it. It is clearly not an aggressive kind of thing, but purely playful. Willie is so gentle with people, I'm sure there is no harm in allowing this.


----------



## peppermintpatty (Mar 22, 2011)

I agree with the others...form of communication. 

Max and Sasha LOVE to growl when playing with toys and tug-of-war. I growl back. They probably think I am nuts! LOL :


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

janz99 said:


> Thanks guys. She has never shown her teeth to me, even while playing, and she doesnt growl at me if i wake her up or move her when sleeping. Ive heard her give a little moan, but other then that, nothing i would consider aggressive at all.


Sounds totally playful to me as well. Growling is just a sound. You'll notice different tones mean different things, as you get to know your dog better.

Mischa does the best chewbacca noise evar! ;D She'll go grab a toy, most often a rubber bone, and just let out a big long RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR while wiggling her entire body. hahahhaha it is awesome!


----------

